#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  camera digital tekpix dv 3100

## _N3o_

falaee povo!

estou tentando instalar uma camera dessas no debian sarge com kernel 2.6! já tenho o gphoto, gtkam e libgphoto2!
consigo encontrar a camera no computador, mas só consegui montar o sda1 uma vez e mesmo assim não consegui ver os arquivos corretamente.. na verdade apareceu um arquivo estranho!




> usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 3





> S: Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.8-2-386 uhci_hcd
> S: Product=VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller
> S: SerialNumber=0000:00:04.2
> C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr= 0mA
> I: If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub
> E: Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS= 2 Ivl=255ms
> 
> T: Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#= 3 Spd=12 MxCh= 0
> D: Ver= 1.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs= 1
> ...


acredito que ele esteja tentanto montar os audios que tem na camera.. mas nem placa de som tenho nesse micro! rs



> usbcore: registered new driver snd-usb-audio


eu só tenho um conversor usb/ps2 com o teclado e o mouse ligados! e quando inicio o sistema tenho erros em shpchp e pciehp! e também quando tento fazer um modprobe usb_uhci diz que naum tenho o modulo.. mas o usb_storage carrega legal!!

procurei e parece que essa camera não é suportada mesmo.. mas será que alguém já conseguiu? pq ela também tem função webcam.. queria pelo menos usar essa função!

abraços!!

----------


## _N3o_

segue meu lspci..




> 0000:00:04.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Contr oller (rev 16)
> 0000:00:04.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Contr oller (rev 16)
> 0000:00:11.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20265 (FastTrak100 Lite/Ultra100) (rev 02)

----------


## ruyneto

Cara pra webcam voce tem que descobrir qual o "chipset" que faz a função de webcam e instalar, como essa camera so deve ser vendida no brasil, tenta descobrir o chipset e ve se acha alguma pagina que da suporte, se não fala com o cara dess pagina: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html que o cara te da umas instruções de como usar um programa que chama usbsnoop que dae ele análisa e tenta fazer o driver pra essa webcam.


falows

PS: Pra camera digital deralmente é so montar como um driver externo que nem voce disse, estranho não ter dado certo.

----------


## _N3o_

acredito que consegui descobrir o chipset!




> usb:0 UNCLAIMED
> description: Audio device
> product: Sunplus SPCA533
> vendor: Sunplus Co Ltd
> physical id: 1
> bus info: [email protected]:1
> version: 1.00
> capabilities: usb-1.00 audio-control
> configuration: maxpower=500mA speed=12.0MB/s


fiz o download do spca5xx-soures e do quickcam também! agora estou tentando carregar estes modulos e ver o que consigo!

----------


## ruyneto

Se der certo qq coisa posta ae, aqui deu certinho o spca, a unica coisa que ficou mais escuro que no windows, mas já falei com o cara e mandei as paradas e ele vai tentar arrumar.

falows

----------


## _N3o_

hmmm... tow chegando perto!!! :clap: 




> kernel: /usr/src/modules/spca5xx/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found. ApexDigital Digitrex 2110 spca533
> kernel: /usr/src/modules/spca5xx/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: [spca5xx_probe:8380] Camera type JPEG
> kernel: /usr/src/modules/spca5xx/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: [spca5xx_getcapability:2207] maxw 464 maxh 480 minw 176 minh 144
> kernel: usbcore: registered new driver spca5xx
> kernel: /usr/src/modules/spca5xx/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: spca5xx driver 00.57.07 registered





> crw-rw-rw- 1 root video 81, 0 2005-12-22 00:20 video0


consigo abrir o programa da webcam com o gqcam mas aparece tudo preto!

mas estou mais próximo da solução agora!!

obrigado pelas dicas! vou continuar tentando...

----------


## ruyneto

Cara a minha primeira tb ficou tudo preto e travava, e agora ta mto escura, qq coisa usa o spcaview que tem na mesma pagina, que tem como voce pewgar informações de brilho e tals da cam, o gnometting é outro legal tb pra testar, ja que da de controlar brilho e tals.

falows

----------


## _N3o_

entaum.. parece que instalei legal os drivers! mas naum consigo instalar os programas dessa página.. me apresenta vários erros! e o que é SDL_image que está na doc do spcagui?? naum encontrei no apt!

abraços..

----------


## ruyneto

> entaum.. parece que instalei legal os drivers! mas naum consigo instalar os programas dessa página.. me apresenta vários erros! e o que é SDL_image que está na doc do spcagui?? naum encontrei no apt!
> 
> abraços..


tenta com o gnometting.

falows

----------


## _N3o_

fala ruy!!

descobri o problema!! a webcam está funcionando bem.. o problema é que essa camera é tão ruim que aparece tudo escuro mesmo!! :toim: 
mas ainda estou com problemas para montar o hd dela.. estou tentando encontrar uma solução ainda!

obrigado!!

abraços..

----------


## ruyneto

> fala ruy!!
> 
> descobri o problema!! a webcam está funcionando bem.. o problema é que essa camera é tão ruim que aparece tudo escuro mesmo!! :toim: 
> mas ainda estou com problemas para montar o hd dela.. estou tentando encontrar uma solução ainda!
> 
> obrigado!!
> 
> abraços..


É já ouvi dizer que essas webcams com camera digital são ruims mesmo, a minha que não entendo que no windows é shoe, mas no linux fica mto escura.

falows

----------


## _N3o_

uhuuu :clap: 

consegui colocar a camara como webcam e como hd para pegar os arquivos.. segue os logs!




> kernel: SCSI subsystem initialized
> kernel: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
> kernel: scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> kernel: Vendor: Sunplus Model: Icatch SPCA533 Rev: 1.00
> kernel: Type: Direct-Access  ANSI SCSI revision: 02
> kernel: Vendor: Sunplus Model: Icatch SPCA533 Rev: 1.00
> kernel: Type: Direct-Access ANSI SCSI revision: 02
> usb.agent[3799]: usb-storage: loaded successfully
> kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
> ...


o dispositivo é carregado como um hd scsi! agora que consegui resolver percebo que, após instalar o driver da camera, as dificuldades estavam mais na falta de experiência, pois nunca havia configurado uma camera/webcam antes! para montar o hd usei type auto e funcionou na boa..

abraços e boas festas!!

----------

